# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Исцеление отношений с родителями.

## Дамир

*Отношения с родителями - это кармический урок, который необходимо глубоко усвоить, если ты выбираешь жить осознанно.
В исцелении отношений с родителями заложен огромный потенциал развития и трансформации.*

Друг, привет!

Я хочу поделиться с тобой своей радостью.
Видишь в чем дело, у меня сейчас гостят родители. Они уже третью зиму прилетают ко мне на Панган.
И то, как мы начинаем день, наполняет мое сердце радостью…
Мы встаем еще затемно, практикуем вместе - медитируем, пьем пуэр, затем занимаемся пранаямой и йогой - все это занимает порядка четырех часов. Ну а уже после практики - вместе завтракаем, помолившись перед едой.

И это еще не все.

Всю прошлую неделю мы провели в монастыре, где вместе проходили ритрит по медитации. Причем, это уже второй наш совместный ритрит. Похоже, випассана раз в год становится хорошей семейной традицией  :smilies: 

Мы говорим с родителями о Боге и реинкарнации, обсуждаем нюансы техники медитации, читаем одни книги…

Понимаешь, нам интересно вместе. Мы единомышленники. И это бесценно.

Но, признаюсь, так было не всегда. Я бы не поверил, если бы кто сказал мне лет десять назад, что отношения с родителями могут быть такими…

Оглядываясь назад, я вижу, что мы вместе проделали большой путь, чтобы дорасти до такого уровня отношений и взаимопонимания - потребовалось МНОГО труда, терпения и времени.

Помню, как я приехал домой после сессии на первом курсе и объявил родным, что теперь не ем мясо. Это вызвало просто шквал возмущения, непонимания и неприятия. Родители реально тогда думали, как меня спасать из той секты, куда, по их мнению, я попал.

Столкнувшись с непониманием, чаще всего мы машем рукой на своих родителей: "да что с них взять? прошлое поколение, им нас уже не понять…"

Так, наши отношения с родителями становятся поверхностными, формальными.

Мы выбираем легкий путь, убегаем, отказываясь проходить посланные нам уроки, а в результате - остаемся незрелыми, инфантильными и уже в зрелом возрасте ведем себя с миром и окружающими как обиженные дети.

И с каждым годом остается все меньше времени, мы упускаем возможность что-то изменить…

Как же я благодарен, что вовремя смог осознать это:

Пока отношения с родителями не исцелены, ни о какой гармонии в жизни речи идти не может.

И наоборот: гармоничные отношения с родителями - это мощная поддержка в жизни и крепкий фундамент для построения здоровых отношений с другими людьми.

Поэтому пока твои родители живы, ты должен сделать все возможное, чтобы исцелить отношения с ними.

Подружиться, простить, понять, научить, помочь, служить, любить.

Неслучайно именно эти люди посланы тебе в качестве родителей, а ты им - в качестве ребенка.

Отношения с родителями - это кармический урок, который тебе необходимо глубоко усвоить, если ты выбираешь жить осознанно.

В исцелении отношений с родителями заложен огромный потенциал развития и трансформации.

Не упусти эту возможность.»

В конце того письма я попросил читателей оценить свои отношения с родителями по 10 бальной шкале:

«Как бы ты оценил качество и глубину своих отношений с родителями по десятибальной шкале? Какие проблемы в отношениях с родителями у тебя возникают?»
Я получил в ответ на этот вопрос более 300 писем.

Печально, но из них только несколько человек оценили свои отношения с родителями на «отлично» или «хорошо».

Большинство же писем содержали оценку «ужасные», «плохие», «неудовлетворительные», в лучшем случае - «формально-средне-никакие».

Такие письма было тяжело читать - в них чувствовалось столько боли, обид, злости, непринятия, отчаяния…

Конечно, каждая семья - это уникальный кармический узор со своими особенностями и сложностями.

Но проанализировав несколько сотен пришедших мне писем, я заметил, что если подняться над различиями индивидуальных сюжетов, становятся видны некоторые общие проблемы, с которыми мы чаще всего сталкиваемся в отношениях с родителями.

Наиболее распространенные проблемы в отношениях с родителями
На основе многочисленных семейных историй, которые мне прислали читатели, я выявил, что сложные отношения с родителями чаще всего означают одну из (или комбинацию из нескольких) следующих ситуаций:

- Нет взаимопонимания, разные взгляды на жизнь. Родители не разделяют и не одобряют увлечений детей.

- Родители не принимают жизненные выборы детей, критикуют их образ жизни и решения, относятся неуважительно, пытаются доминировать, манипулировать, контролировать, не готовы признать право своего уже взрослого ребенка на самостоятельную жизнь

- Дети не принимают родителей - их образ жизни, привычки, взгляды, характер, относятся к родителям высокомерно и неуважительно, стесняются своих родителей

- Попытки детей изменить родителей из раза в раз не приносят результата, что приводит к отчаянию и желанию «махнуть рукой»

- Гармоничным отношениям препятствуют «скелеты в шкафу» из прошлого - обиды, детские травмы, претензии, чувство вины, предательства, неприятные воспоминания

- Отсутствие близкого доверительного общения - общение стало поверхностным, формальным, неинтересным, скорее по «обязательству», нежели по любви.

- Отношения налажены только с одним из родителей, а со вторым - отношения «хромают», либо совсем отсутствуют.

- Полноценному общению мешает пагубное пристрастие родителей (одного или обоих) к алкоголю.

- Полная утрата связи и общения с родителями, которые еще живы.

- Родителей (одного или обоих) уже нет в живых.

Тема отношений с родителями настолько сложна, глубока и многогранна, что не знаешь даже с чего начать.

Если честно, это уже моя третья попытка взяться за эту тему. Каждый год, когда я провожу время с родителями в совместном путешествии, я вдохновляюсь написать пост про отношения.

Первые две попытки так и остались мертворожденными - я не стал их публиковать.

Мне хочется делиться тем, в чем я уверен на 100%, но в этой теме я не чувствую себя экспертом, потому что я сам только учусь.

Кто я такой, чтобы авторитетно говорить что-то об отношениях с родителями? Я не семейный психолог, не психотерапевт и не священник.

Мой взгляд субъективен и ограничен моим опытом, а также наблюдениями за несколькими близкими мне людьми.

После недавнего очередного отпуска с родителями - две недели мы втроем путешествовали по Шри Ланке - я вновь вдохновился написать на эту тему…

И вот я снова столкнулся с сомнениями - а стоит ли? а знаю ли я хоть что-то наверняка? а будет ли это кому-то полезно?

И как будто бы в ответ на мои сомнения мне один за другим начали приходить сообщения с просьбой поделиться своим опытом. Я понял, что это Вселенная посылает мне знак - пора.

Ведь даже через 10 лет я не смогу сказать, что я что-то понял или знаю наверняка - такая уж тема.

Поэтому заранее предупреждаю - я делюсь своим субъективным взглядом, основанным на своем личном опыте. Он может не совпадать с вашим. На истину я не претендую.

И вот я начал писать и обнаружил, что оказывается, мне есть, что сказать.

Я заметил это, когда написал уже 25 страниц текста… и внутри при этом не было ощущения, что тема раскрыта и я удовлетворен написанным.

Кажется, мне надо просто отпустить свои представления о том, каким должен быть этот пост, и поделиться тем потоком, который идет.

А еще, пожалуй, будет хорошей идеей разделить пост на две части - в первой части поделиться концентратом своих осознаний за 10 лет осознанных отношений с родителями, а во второй - поделиться конкретными практическими советами по улучшению отношений с родителями.

В этом посте - первая часть:

10 осознаний по пути исцеления отношений с родителями

*1. Совместный труд*

Если ты хочешь зрелых качественных отношений с родителями, потребуется много работы, времени, внимания и терпения - как от тебя, так и от твоих родителей.

Удивительно, но почему-то многие из нас убеждены, что отношения с родителями должны быть хорошие по умолчанию - просто в силу самого факта, что вы родственники. Это не так.

Или уже взрослые дети занимают инфантильную позицию, считая, что за качество отношений с родителями должны отвечать сами родители и ждут от них инициативы.

Все отношения основаны на принципе энергообмена. Построение любых глубоких отношений - будь то дружеских, партнерских или любовных - требует усилий и работы.

Представь, что ты перестал вкладываться в развитие отношений со своим другом - перестал навещать и звонить, перестал давать внимание и поддержку, перестал интересоваться его жизнью. Простыми словами, «забил».

Что произойдет с такими дружескими отношениями через несколько лет? Они завянут. У тебя станет на одного друга меньше.

Отношения с родителями - не исключение. Конечно, родители одни на всю жизнь и «на одних родителей меньше» у тебя не станет.

Но без взаимной энергетической подпитки отношения с родителями постепенно будут «высыхать», становясь все более поверхностными и формальным.

Причем ты не можешь улучшить отношения с родителями в одностороннем порядке. Отношения предполагают взаимность.

Хорошие отношения с родителями - это результат вашего совместного труда и вклада обоих участников.

*2. Перемены возможны, но не так быстро, как хочется*

Тот уровень отношений с родителями, о котором ты мечтаешь, достижим и вполне реален. Перемены возможны и это вдохновляющая новость.

Однако вряд ли какие-то заметные улучшения наступят быстро - за пару месяцев или даже год. Но пусть это тебя не удручает. Все подлинные перемены происходят плавно и едва заметно, не стоит нацеливаться на быстрый результат.

Исцеление отношений с родителями может занять всю жизнь и это того стоит, потому что отношения с родителями - важный кармический урок, который каждому из нас необходимо пройти.

По моему опыту и наблюдениями, лучше настроить себя на долгосрочную перспективу 7-10 лет. За этот срок отношения с родителями могут быть полностью трансформированы - настолько, что сейчас в это может быть даже сложно поверить.

*3. Родителей невозможно изменить*

Каждый из нас может изменить только себя.

Ты не в состоянии изменить кого-то другого, даже если это твои родители.

Даже (и особенно!) если ты их сильно любишь и хочешь им помочь.

Родители могут измениться сами, если захотят.

А могут и не меняться - это их право.

Все, что ты можешь сделать - вдохновить родителей на развитие и создать для этого благоприятные условия.

Парадоксально, но самый лучший для этого способ - заняться собой.

*4. Займись собой*

Полноценные отношения возможны при условии равенства участников.

Поэтому если ты хочешь построить гармоничные отношения с родителями, основанные на равенстве и взаимном уважении, тебе самому сперва нужно повзрослеть.

«Родители продолжают считать меня ребенком» - частая жалоба во многих присланных мне письмах.

Из одного из писем:
«Мама продолжает считать меня неразумным и глупым ребёнком, который ничего не знает не умеет и самое главное и не может суметь и узнать без неё.»

Я замечаю, что в распространенной проблеме - родители не признают в своих детях самостоятельных и равноправных партнеров - часто виноваты сами дети.

Потому что они стали взрослыми только по паспорту, но не по своему развитию, мировоззрению, сознанию и поступкам.

Родители будут считать тебя ребенком, пока своей жизнью ты не докажешь обратное.
Даже если тебе уже 35 и у тебя своя семья - это еще ничего не означает.

Нас в семье четверо - у меня есть старший брат и младшие брат и сестра - близнецы. По паспорту все мы уже взрослые - младшим по 25 лет. Однако я вижу, что родители по-разному оценивают «взрослость» каждого из нас.

Я спросил у своих родителей, по каким критериям они определяют, насколько их сын или дочь уже взрослые.

Для них главный критерий - способность человека отвечать за себя.

Это означает: самостоятельно принимать решения и нести за них ответственность, а также способность позаботиться о себе.

Интересно, что (для моих родителей) финансовая независимость сама по себе еще не делает ребенка взрослым.

Мало научиться себя обеспечивать, нужно еще своими поступками (в том числе по отношению к родителям!) подтвердить свою зрелость и заслужить у родителей уважительное отношение к себе как к равному.

Анализируя свой путь, я могу выделить несколько ключевых стадий взросления:

Ты начинаешь жить отдельно от родителей
Ты научился самостоятельно решать свои проблемы - бытовые, материальные, эмоциональные
Ты окреп разумом и живешь своей головой, а твоя жизнь наглядно свидетельствует, что с головой у тебя все в порядке
Ты полностью принял на себя ответственность за свою жизнь, ничего не ждешь от других и никого не винишь (в том числе, родителей)
Ты нашел свой путь и стал мастером в выбранной области
Ты научился достойно обеспечивать себя, а заработанные деньги расходуешь мудро
Ты в состоянии помочь своей семье как материально, так и духовно - советом, поддержкой, делом.
Твои поступки разумны, обдуманы и последовательны - тебе доверяют люди
Выше я писал про 7-10 лет - срок, за который отношения с родителями могут быть полностью трансформированы. Во многом успех будет зависеть от того, насколько ты сам повзрослеешь за это время.

*5. Будь верен себе*

Приходит время и ты начинаешь замечать, что родители правы далеко не во всем. Они не всегда знают, что для тебя лучше. В действительности, никто не знает этого лучше тебя.

По мере взросления и развития (см. пункт 4 выше) у тебя появляется свое мнение, формируется свой взгляд на жизнь.

Это неминуемо приводит к возникновению конфликта с родителями.

Этот конфликт - естественный процесс развития семьи, который нужно пройти как родителям, так и детям, чтобы выйти на новый уровень отношений друг с другом.

В этом конфликте семья проходит через важную стадию развития, где каждый получает для себя важные кармические уроки.

Урок родителей - увидеть, что их дети, на самом деле, не «их». Дети не принадлежат родителям. Это другие люди, у них своя жизнь, свой путь и своя судьба, которая безусловна переплетена с судьбой родителей, иначе они бы у них не родились. Но все равно, это другие люди.

Отпустить своих детей во взрослую жизнь, позволить им жить своей жизнью и совершать ошибки - важнейший урок, который предстоит пройти каждому родителю.

Урок для ребенка - осознать, что у тебя своя отдельная от родителей жизнь и тебе самому нужно решать, как ты ее хочешь прожить. А для этого тебе нужно научиться самостоятельно принимать решения и брать за них ответственность. Это инициация во взрослую самостоятельную жизнь.

Родители не всегда будут согласны с твоей позицией и это их право.

Но у тебя тоже есть право - иметь свое мнение и следовать своим принципам, твердо отстаивать свою позицию по важным для тебя вопросам, касающимся твоей жизни.

Отстаивать свою позицию по важным для тебя вопросам - это не упрямство, это верность себе. Научиться быть верным себе - важный этап взросления, который необходимо пройти, даже если это означает пойти на конфликт с близкими.

О каких важных вопросах идет речь?
Решение, чем тебе заниматься в жизни, где жить, выбор партнера и друзей, образ жизни, питание, религиозные взгляды и т.д.

Если и родители, и ребенок успешно прошли свои уроки, их общение выходит на новый уровень - теперь они начинают общаться на равных, становятся друзьями и со временем их дружба только крепнет.

Пример.

Помню, как после зимней сессии на первом курсе вернулся на каникулы в родительский дом и объявил, что больше не ем мясо - стал вегетарианцем. Эта новость шокировала родителей и была воспринята в штыки.

Были споры, убеждения, насмешки, просьбы, угрозы, но я был непреклонен в своей решимости следовать тому, что считал верным для себя.

С тех пор прошло уже больше 10 лет. Родители уже несколько лет, как сами стали вегетарианцами, и мы сейчас со смехом вспоминаем наши ожесточенные споры.

Если же этот конфликт не пройден и уроки не усвоены, то отношения с родителями скатываются в одну из двух крайностей:

Либо ребенок не проходит свой урок самостоятельности и ответсвенности и так и остается «маменьким сынком/дочкой»,
Либо наоборот родители не проходят свой урок и пытаются доминировать, что приводит к отчуждению между родителями и ребенком вплоть до полного отказа от общения.

*6. Не надо «причинять» добро*

«Дорогие мама и папа, я в этой жизни все понял. Сейчас я научу вас жить» - думаю, каждый «продвинутый» ребенок наступал на эти грабли.

Вот почитайте эти книжки, посмотрите эти фильмы - вы сразу ВСЕ поймете! Все же так просто!

Когда я учился в институте в Москве, каждый раз возвращаясь в родительский дом на каникулы я привозил с собой книжки по эзотерике, которыми тогда увлекался.

Однако привезенные мною книжки Ошо, Зеланда и Лазарева так и оставались нетронутыми. Родители упорно продолжали читать то, что обычно читают родители - Акунин, детективы, романы…

Меня это огорчало: «Ну как так можно! Ведь эта художественная мукулатура не ведет к трансформации жизни, зачем тратить на нее свое время?!»

Шли годы. Привезенные мною книги покрывались пылью.

Со временем я перестал из-за этого расстраиваться. Ну что тут поделать. Я понял, что не надо «причинять» добро.

Для всего нужно созреть. Поэтому не стоит торопить события и лучше запастись терпением.

P.S. Спустя несколько лет родители с большим интересом прочитали все привезенные мною книги и попросили еще. Всему свое время.

В одном из писем встретил хороший пример грамотного отношения:


«Когда я общалась с семьёй и рассказывала им, о том, к чему я пришла, и как это все интересно происходит, их первый комментарии были "Ты не в секту попала?", меня это дико возмущало, и я несколько раз принимала решение, больше им не рассказать ничего, что касается миропонимания, йоги, медитаций и прочих слов, которые им кажутся дикими. Потом пришло понимание того, что мы с моей семьёй не случайные люди и мы должны друг у друга чему-то научиться и научить. Маленькими шажочками, ничего от них не требуя ( у всех свое время и каждый должен прийти к этому сам), что-то им рассказываю, что-то показываю. Сейчас, они уже не воспринимают это как "секту" или то, от чего меня нужно спасать. Мама, пусть вынужденно и для спины, но пару раз в месяц ходит на йогу, мы с ней обсуждаем асаны, как их правильно выполнять и куда направлять своё внимание. Последнее время говорит мне: "Нам нужно и сестру твою на йогу отправить»)))))"

*7. Своим вдохновляющим примером*

Как же быть, если ты хочешь помочь своим родителям? Просто ждать, пока они сами до всего дозреют или можно как-то ускорить процесс?

Сейчас я вижу, что оптимальный подход такой.

Если ты узнал что-то важное, то твоя задача поделиться этим со своими родителями - предложить им важную на твой взгляд информацию.

Привести книгу, скинуть ссылку, упомянуть в разговоре, рассказать о своем опыте, предложить попробовать и т.д.

Но дальше выбор за ними. Не стоит ждать быстрой ответной реакции и перемен. Дайте им время созреть для того, что вы предлагаете.

А покамест, самое лучшее, чем вы можете заняться - это на своем опыте проверить то, что вы «с пеной у рта» доказываете родителям.

Я убежден, что самый эффективный способ изменить другого человека (и это относится не только к родителям) - это своим вдохновляющим примером.

Работайте над собой и оставьте в покое других.

Мне нравятся слова Ганди: «Моя жизнь – это и есть мое учение.»

Быть может, чем навязывать близким свои взгляды на жизнь, будет убедительней жить самому в соответсвии со своими убеждениями? Тогда сама ваша жизнь станет посланием для каждого, кто найдет в нем вдохновение.

В таком случае, вполне возможно, через какое-то время родители почувствуют, что к вашим словам действительно стоит прислушаться, потому что сама ваша жизнь будет свидетельствовать об истинности того, что вы хотите донести.

Как раз так произошло в моей семье.
Вот уже несколько лет я занимаюсь йогой и медитацией, езжу на ретриты и т.д.

Когда у родителей возникали вопросы, я открыто и искренне делился с ними, что я делаю и что мне это дает. Но при этом не агитировал их присоединиться.

Шло время и я заметил, что их вопросы изначально из любопытства стали приобретать вполне практический характер.

У родителей возникло желание попробовать.

Например, пару лет они держали 40 дневный пост и заметили для себя, что чувствуют себя лучше без мяса. Так постепенно они стали вегетарианцами.

Потом мы вместе съездили на випассану - к этому времени они уже были к этому готовы. После випассаны родители начали каждый день медитировать и продолжают до сих пор.

На следующий год мы съездили вместе еще на один ретрит. Теперь родители всерьез увлекись пранаямой - дыхательными практиками из йоги - прочувствовав на себе мощный эффект и пользу.

И так все закрутилось, что уже не остановить!

На Шри Ланке мне каждое утро было немного неудобно - родители вставали на час раньше меня и к моему пробуждению уже успевали помедитировать и сделать продышки! Мне приходилось их «догонять»)

*8. Снять родителей с пьедестала*

Родители - тоже люди. Звучит странно, да?

Но так есть. Они тоже люди. Они просто люди. Как и ты.

Детская идеализация родителей проходит и со временем ты начинаешь замечать, что твои родители не совершенны.

Снять родителей с пьедестала - это не означает потерять к ним уважение и интерес.

Наоборот, теперь ты можешь разглядеть за «мамой и папой» двух живых людей, увидеть и принять их несовершенство. Ведь разве живые люди бывают совершенными?

Снять с пьедестала означает внутри себя признать и принять право своих родителей быть просто людьми. При этом для тебя они все равно остаются самыми лучшими родителями.

Просто теперь ты не ждешь от них подвигов. Теперь ты знаешь, что они не супергерои из детского мультика, которые всегда придут на помощь и спасут тебя от дракона.

Они просто люди. И у них есть свои слабости и недостатки, они могут чего-то не знать, они могут чего-то бояться, они могут ошибаться.

Ты ведь уже достаточно созрел, чтобы видеть, что ты сам несовершенен. Не всегда поступаешь, как святой. Ошибаешься. Бывает, причиняешь боль другим и самому себе. И при этом, ты же стараешься! Стараешься быть лучше, добрее, чище, стараешься делать мудрые выборы в жизни, но это не всегда получается. Снова ошибаешься и падаешь. Так мы учимся - такова жизнь.

И твои родители так же, как и ты, проходят свои уроки через ошибки.

Представь, они прожили на 20-30 лет дольше тебя и жизнь их была «не сахар».

Сколько всего им пришлось пройти за свою жизнь! Сколько незалеченных ран и травм они сами могут нести по жизни.

У них были свои причины поступать именно так, а не иначе.

Они делали для тебя и семьи лучшее, что могли в той ситуации, в которой тогда находились. Они старались.

Разве ты можешь их критиковать или осуждать?

Увидеть в своих родителях простых людей ведет к пробуждению сострадания, к прощению, отпусканию детских обид и к возникновению большей близости.

*9. Выйти за пределы ролевых игр*

Когда родители играют в «маму и папу» тебе так или иначе приходится играть в «сына», чтобы как-то поддерживать этот спектакль. Так со всеми ролями. Если кто-то «доктор», то другому приходится быть «пациентом».

Вот что я обнаружил - у нас всегда есть выбор играть на другом уровне.

В общении с родителями (и с другими людьми) ты можешь предложить им нечто большое, чем свою роль.

Ты можешь предложить свое бытие - присутствие, осознающее и их, и себя за пределами всяких ролей.

А дальше выбор за ними - либо продолжать играть в этот семейный спектакль, либо встретиться на уровне вечности - за пределами своих ролей.

Возможно, ты уже осознал, что мы - не наши тела и на этой жизни наше путешествие не закончится.

И я, и родители снова родимся и продолжим свой путь.

Хоть мы и не помним, кем были друг другу в прошлый раз, не покидает чувство, что мы знаем друг друга уже очень давно. Мы не случайно снова вместе.

В этот раз декорации фильма таковы, что мне надо играть сына, а им - родителей.

Кем мы будем друг другу в следующий раз? Кто знает! Возможно, в следующей серии фильма режиссер решит поменять нас ролями. Как бы там ни было, мы снова будем развиваться вместе.

Так уж ли важно, кому какая роль досталась в этой серии? Ведь уже в следующей серии мы про это даже не вспомним…

Можем ли мы выйти из отождествления со своими ролями, чтобы увидеть всю красоту и глубину божественной игры, которая разворачивается перед нами и через нас?

Благословенны моменты, когда это получается. Тогда происходит встреча душ на уровне вечности.

Так мы сидели недавно с родителями в отеле на Шри Ланке весь вечер - смеялись над ролями, рассуждали о вечном, договорились в следующей серии Санта-Барбары снова держаться вместе!

Так актеры хлопают друг друга по спине в гримерке, вспоминая со смехом курьезы сыгранного спектакля.

*10. Радикальное прощение*

В конечном итоге, для чего?

Для чего весь этот спектакль? Зачем мы снова вынуждены играть в эти роли - детей, родителей, супругов…? Какой в этом смысл?

Ответ, к которому я пришел - все эти роли нужны для нашего обучения, развития и духовной эволюции.

Это школы, в которых мы учимся безусловной любви, мудрости, состраданию, прощению, служению, терпению, сорадованию, мудрости.

Отношения с близкими - самый эффективный тренажер, но он также может быть самым болезненным.

Трансформация отношений с родителями происходит, когда вы начинаете видеть, почему и зачем с вами все это происходит и глубоко принимаете, что все так, как оно и должно быть.

У вас именно те родители, какие должны быть. Совершенные в своем несовершенстве.

Они играют свою роль блестяще, они так стараются донести до вас тот урок, который через них вам послан на этот раз.

А вы блестяще играете свою роль, пытаясь донести до своих близких те кармические уроки, которые им заданы через вас… ну разве это не прекрасно?

Обиды, злость, непринятие - все это следствие непонимания, что на самом деле происходит.

Когда вы осознаете эту космическую игру, открывается возможность духовного видения жизни.

Теперь вы способны увидеть, почему все именно так, а не иначе. Из этого расширенного понимания рождается глубокое принятие ситуации и близких людей. Вы видите, что все так, как есть и на то есть свои причины.

Вы видите суть и благодарны всем актерам, которые так старались для вас, порой играя ради вашего обучения и развития роли злодеев.

На эту тему есть отличная книга - «Радикальное прощение». Я советую вам ее почитать.

----------

